# 4-speed number matching?



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

So i appear to have the last 7 digits that of my vin to match the last 7 if the transmission...does that count as numbers matching? Or does it need to be the full 9? There’s also other numbers I’m curious about on the tail housing and a metal tag on a bolt, what are these and do they matter?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

september 18 69 date .... wow seems really late for a 69 car ...

M-20 ID pull tag ,,,,, NICE !....9798972

looks really stock and good ,,,,

pontiac drivers side speedo tail shaft #

I am glad for you getting a few miles out of it b4 this bombshell

that could have been alot worse ,,,, as in destruction ....

dont forget to gently hold the oil pan up with blocks to take the torque off your headers,.,, and motor mounts


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi MotoCrazy,

From the data available your numbers match, as does your Muncie case numbers and trans tag for a 69 GTO. Not all of the VIN tag numbers were stamped on the Muncie’s. 

September 18th is really late as BLK69JUDGE states. Another reference to verify is your firewall data plate. The body/ car build code should be ~ 30 from your motor and transmission build date.

A good source of Muncie and Hurst shifter information is Paul with Muncie 4 Speed Transmissions


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Consider yourself lucky that it didn't grenade at the factory or under warranty. Once in awhile a unicorn exists. Most unicorns today are built by their owners.

Does it matter? Not in my book.

What matters is that people are having fun with their GTO as they were meant to be used. Not making it something it never was meant to be, a corvette trailer queen in the shape of a GTO.


----------

